# Strongman Training Log - Preparing for 2015 -



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

I started a journal on here not long ago but couldnt keep on top of it due to injury.

Im currently suffering from a rotator cuff tear, im awaiting a date for a scan to find out the extent of the damage and to determine if surgery is required.

Iv dropped a lot of strength and weight whilst iv been sulking and feeling sorry for myself but finally put my dummy back in and got myself backed to some sort of strength training.

As the title suggests i do strongman and had a few goals for this year but that has been put on hold and will make my return in 2015.

*DIET:*

Not my strongest point i dont count calories or macros etc i make sure i eat 5-6 times a day and make sure that i get a source of protein and carbs in there and try to keep it relatively clean (Meat, Potato and veg) and also protein shakes.

*Current BW - 19st 5lbs*

*BEST LIFTS:*

-BENCH PRESS - 200kg (TnG) / 180kg (Paused)

-DEADLIFT - 300kg

-SQUAT - 220kg

-OVERHEAD - 140kg

***Long way from these at the moment but i will get back up and beyond these***

*ROUTINE:*

-MONDAY - SHOULDERS

-TUESDAY - LEGS

-WEDNESDAY - CHEST

-THURSDAY - BACK

-FRIDAY - CONDITIONING

***I will start event training later in the year***

*YOUTUBE CHANNEL: *

https://www.youtube.com/user/stephen9069


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 31/03/2014*

*SHOULDERS*

*STRICT PRESS*

35kg X 15

35kg X 15

60kg X 5 *(Paused)*

65kg X 5 *(Paused)*

70kg X 3 *(Paused)*

75kg X 3 *(Paused)*

80kg X 1

80kg X 1

*ONE ARM STRICT DUMBELL*

20kg X Left: 5, Right: 5

22.5kg X Left: 5, Right: 5

25kg X Left: 5, Right: 5

27.5kg X Left: 3, Right: 3

30kg X Left: 3, Right: 3

35kg X Left: 1, Right: 1

40kg X *FAIL* *(Just couldnt lock out)*

*SEATED DUMBELL PRESS*

20kg X 8

20kg X 8

20kg X 8

20kg X 8

*BODY WEIGHT DIPS (BODY WEIGHT = 19ST 6LBS)*

BW X 8

BW X 8

BW X 8

BW X 8

*DUMBELL SIDE RAISES*

7.5kg X 15

7.5kg X 15

*Super Set with*

*BENT OVER DUMBELL SIDE RAISES*

7.5kg X 15

7.5kg X 15

*SHRUGS *

40kg X 50

40kg X 50

Not a bad session back and now i got a starting point to build from.

I felt more fired up for this today knowing that im going back to strength training now.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 01/04/2014*

*LEGS*

*SQUATS*

60kg X 5

60kg X 5

100kg X 5

110kg X 5

120kg X 3

130kg X 3

140kg X 1

150kg X 1

*LEG EXTENSIONS*

17 plates X 10

16 plates x 12

15 plates x 14

14 plates x 16

13 plates x 18

12 plates x 20

****Super Set With****

*LEG CURLS*

10 plates X 10

9 plates x 12

8 plates x 14

8 plates x 16

7 plates x 18

7 plates x 20

*CALF RAISES*

8 plates X 20

8 plates X 20

8 plates X 20

****Super Set With****

*BODY WEIGHT CALF RAISES (BW = 19ST 5LBS)*

BW X 20

BW X 20

BW X 20

Squatting was a bit of a shock to the system has been a while since iv done these but enjoyed them 150kg wasnt to bad a little slow but nothing to serious.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 02/04/2014*

*CHEST*

*BENCH PRESS*

60kg X 10

60kg X 10

100kg X 5 *(Paused)*

110kg X 5 *(Paused)*

117.5kg X 3 *(Paused)*

125kg X 3 *(Paused)*

135kg X 1 *(Paused)*

142.5kg X 1 *(Paused)*

*CLOSE GRIP BENCH PRESS*

100kg X 6

100kg X 6

100kg X 6

100kg X 6

100kg X 6

100kg X 6

*BODY WEIGHT DIPS (BW = 19ST 5LBS)*

BW X 8

BW X 8

BW X 8

BW X 8

*PEC DECK*

20 plates X 10

18 plates x 12

16 plates x 14

14 plates x 16

12 plates x 18

10 plates x 20

Not to bad a session my shoulder felt a little tender at the end but not as bad as it has done in the past.

On the benching still struggling to find my line with the altered grip but im sure that will come with a couple more sessions.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

some of my most recent lifts this year











This is the first time iv gone this heavy since the issues with my shoulder, iv narrowed my grip slightly.






Been a very long time since iv done these


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 03/04/2014*

*BACK*

*DEADLIFT*

60kg X 10

100kg X 5

140kg X 5

160kg X 5

180kg X 3

200kg X 3

220kg X 1

240kg X 1

*T-BAR ROWS*

80kg X 12

90kg X 10

100kg X 8

110kg X 6

*WIDE GRIP PULL DOWNS*

8 plates X 12

9 plates X 10

10 plates X 8

11 plates X 6

*HIGH DUMBELL ROWS (WEIGHT EACH HAND)*

25kg X 8

25kg X 8

25kg X 8

25kg X 8

*GOOD MORNINGS*

60kg X 8

60kg X 8

60kg X 8

60kg X 8

Very pleased with how it went tonight its been a very long time since i deadlifted heavy, the 240kg was nice and steady. It shouldnt be take to long before the weight increases on these.

Body weight is up to 19st 9lbs from 19st 5lbs which is a good sign.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 04/04/2014*

*REST & RECOVERY *

Finished late so didnt make it to the gym might get in there tomorrow to get some conditioning done.

Overall its been a long week and a good one, its good to see were im at strength wise and im relatively happy with that now to build on that over the next couple months.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

All the best buddy


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

ewen said:


> All the best buddy


Cheers mate, same to you hopefully we'll both be in better nick next year and get a few comps in wouldnt mind competing against you.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> Cheers mate, same to you hopefully we'll both be in better nick next year and get a few comps in wouldnt mind competing against you.


That would be awesome and hope you get mended soon buddy its horrible being out with injury .


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 07/04/2014*

*SHOULDERS*

*STRICT PRESS (EVERY REP PAUSED)*

40kg X 15

40kg X 15

62.5kg X 5 *(Up 2.5kg)*

67.5kg X 5 *(Up 2.5kg)*

72.5kg X 3 *(Up 2.5kg)*

82.5kg X 1 *(Up 2.5kg)*

87.5kg X *FAIL*

*ONE ARM STRICT DUMBELL PRESS*

25kg X Right: 5, Left: 5

27.5kg X Right: 5, Left: 5

30kg X Right: 3, Left: 3

32.5kg X Right: 3, Left: 3

35kg X Right: 1, Left: 1

37.5kg X Right: 1 Left: FAIL

***Just couldnt lock it***

*SEATED DUMBELL PRESS (NEUTRAL GRIP)*

20kg X 12

22.5kg X 10

25kg X 8

27.5kg X 6

*BODY WEIGHT DIPS (BW = 19ST 10LBS)*

BW X 8

BW X 8

BW X 8

BW X 8

*DUMBELL SIDE RAISES*

10kg X 8

10kg X 8

10kg X 8

10kg X 8

*SHRUGS*

80kg X 15

80kg X 15

Its been a while since iv failed less than 90kg on strict press but all the weights are an improvement on last week were i couldnt get passed 80kg, unracking the weight was a little shock to the system.

Overall the weights are moving up slowly which cant be a bad thing considering my shoulder issues.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Keep the faith mate. You'll get back to where you were and beyond:thumbup1:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Keep the faith mate. You'll get back to where you were and beyond:thumbup1:


Cheers mate its just a kick in the nuts struggling with some of the weights i could rep for 10, but iv done all my sulking and feeling sorry for myself and set my goals to get back on track.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Cheers mate its just a kick in the nuts struggling with some of the weights i could rep for 10, but iv done all my sulking and feeling sorry for myself and set my goals to get back on track.


I've been through it myself a few times. Injuries are part of the game when you're constantly pushing for more on the bar. It's tough, but you have to be patient otherwise you'll have further setbacks. Look on the bright side lol...I'll never lift as much as I once could. You can recover from injuries but age always takes it's toll


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mingster said:


> I've been through it myself a few times. Injuries are part of the game when you're constantly pushing for more on the bar. It's tough, but you have to be patient otherwise you'll have further setbacks. Look on the bright side lol...I'll never lift as much as I once could. You can recover from injuries but age always takes it's toll


Yeah i now know were my lifts are at so like you said time to be patient and build up slowly now cant handle being injured to long it gets so boring lol. lol im 27 and moan and whinge like an old man


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Not had time to train the last 2 days works been a bit busy hopefully get in tomorrow and do some squatting and benching


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 21/04/14*

*CHEST *

*BENCH PRESS *

60kg X 10

80kg X 5

100kg X 5

120kg X 2

Had to stop there my shoulder was in absolute agony i couldnt raise my arm at all without being in pain 

Got a busy day tomorrow but going to the hospital on Wednesday to see if i can get something done


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Nice to train mate but sounds agony


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

ewen said:


> Nice to train mate but sounds agony


Yeah its really no fun at the minute hopefully the rest of the week will be a bit better


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> Yeah its really no fun at the minute hopefully the rest of the week will be a bit better


Gotta work round it mate


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

ewen said:


> Gotta work round it mate


Yeah think heavy benching is going to be put on the back burner for a few months going to stick with close grip and dips


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> Yeah think heavy benching is going to be put on the back burner for a few months going to stick with close grip and dips


Makes sense mate , try paused benching but only pec part and close grip so you build strength without benching properly .


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

ewen said:


> Makes sense mate , try paused benching but only pec part and close grip so you build strength without benching properly .


The paused focusing on the pec sounds like a good idea never thought about that one cheers mate


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

As iv not done much training in the last month i thought id try my hand at the insanity workout, obviously altered some of the exercises slightly that would cause problems with my shoulder.

Heres what i managed to do:

*INSANITY FIT TEST*

-Swith kicks - *123*

-Power Jacks - *50*

-Power Knees - *75*

-Power Jumps - *18 *

-Globe Jumps - *9*

-Suicide Jumps - *11*

-Push Up Jacks - *20* (Used a narrower hand position for this)

-Low Plank Obliques - *30*

I absolutely died but enjoyed this, brought back some memories from my army days doing circuit training.

Going to stick with it but i wont do it on days that i manage to get to the gym hopefully burn off some excess blubber that iv put on due to eating the same as if i was training.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Thats the first week of insanity completed 6 days down 54 to go.

Body wise noticed a difference starting to look leaner around my midsection and by gut has shrunk quite a lot as for body weight iv gone from 19st 10lbs to 19st 3lbs.

*WEEK 1:*

*Day 1 -* Fit Test

*Day 2 -* Plyometric Cardio Circuit

*Day 3 -* Cardio Power & Resistance

*Day 4 -* Cardio Recovery

*Day 5 -* Pure Cardio

*Day 6 -* Plyometric Cardio Circuit

Overall really enjoyed it and looking forward to week 2.

Shoulder still causing issues but got physio in 2 weeks time.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Reading through your thread I was going to ask about your training style with it being more of a bodybuilding routine but then noticed you said at the start that event training will start at a later date. I take it that will be things like log, stones, etc...

Good luck with it mste.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Havent really done anything this week been to busy but i have managed to order my bike so hopefully i will get that sometime next week

https://www.flickr.com/photos/100181080%40N07/14102790350/in/set-72157644834330686/


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 03/06/2014*

Finally had my first physio session today, wasnt to bad my shoulder is a bit tender now though.

Got a few exercises to do for the next couple of weeks to see if theres any improvement if not ill have a scan got this for the next 3 months.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> *TUESDAY - 03/06/2014*
> 
> Finally had my first physio session today, wasnt to bad my shoulder is a bit tender now though.
> 
> Got a few exercises to do for the next couple of weeks to see if theres any improvement if not ill have a scan got this for the next 3 months.


It's so annoying !!!!! You just want that scan !!!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 09/06/2014*

Got another course of physio on Wednesday but as of next week i will be starting to train weights again but i will no longer be doing it in a gym, Greg my training partner has acquired a squat rack and we have 140kg in plates which is a starting point and will do me for now i will be hopefully getting a few more iv also ordered some thick dumbell handles. So theres no excuse now about not getting to the gym and the rebuilding begins Monday


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 18/06/2014*

Had my second physio session today and there is some improvement in my shoulder the problem is the front of my shoulder and there seems to be a lot of tenderness with the top part of the long head bicep. Got my next lot of rehab exercises to do for a week then back to the physio.

Was going to start training this week but put that on hold and just focused on rehab, i will see how things are next week and decide from there when training begins again.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> *WEDNESDAY - 18/06/2014*
> 
> Had my second physio session today and there is some improvement in my shoulder the problem is the front of my shoulder and there seems to be a lot of tenderness with the top part of the long head bicep. Got my next lot of rehab exercises to do for a week then back to the physio.
> 
> Was going to start training this week but put that on hold and just focused on rehab, i will see how things are next week and decide from there when training begins again.


It's wise mate. As hard as it is not to train, it will only be detrimental to the recovery of your shoulder.

Hopefully the physio will sort it, but if it doesn't improve over the next couple of sessions, demand a scan


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*SATURDAY - 21/06/2013*

My shoulder has been a bit rough the last couple days after physio i also decided to weigh myself and i came in at a shocking 19St 1Lb    that is by far the lightest i have been in a long time.

On a plus note my new toy arrived today


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 24/06/2014*

*
*

*
PHYSIO*

*
*

Another physio session today and it went relatively well still got pain in the top part of my long head bicep were it meets the front of my shoulder.

The physio went through a range of stretching again and actually taped up my arm. Iv got another appointment again in 2 weeks but at the minute i think its a bit early to say if theres any real improvement as of yet.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 30/06/2014*

*
*

*
SHOULDERS*

*
*

*
LOG PRESS*

40kg X 10

50kg X 5

60kg X 1 (Strict)

65kg X 1 (Strict)

70kg X 1 (Strict)

75kg X 1 (Strict)

80kg X 1 (Strict)

90kg X 1 (Push Press)





















*STANDING STRICT PRESS*

60kg X 2

65kg X 2

70kg X 2

75kg X 2

This week ill just be testing to see were most of my lifts are at.

My shoulder and bicep held up really well but avoided things like log clean and just focused on the press.

Its early days yet but hopefully this can be the start of a comeback and i can start to work to my initial goal.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Loving the garden training. Huge log !


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Tassotti said:


> Loving the garden training. Huge log !


lol cheers mate this is the way its going to be now for a while it allows me to just focus on what i need to do and saves a lot of time. Hopefully get some more plates together in the next week or two then going to start getting the rest of the strongman kit together.

Lol one of my mates knocked the log together for me but i need alter the openings for the handles as every time you clean it it feels like its going to cut your hands off.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 01/07/2014*

*
*

*
LEGS*

*
*

*
SQUATS*

60kg X 10

60kg X 5

60kg X 5

60kg X 5

60kg X 5

60kg X 5

OMG this was a massive shock to the system i seriously need to start working on my flexibility the long lay off has made me as flexible as a brick lol.

I wasnt going to test my max on this as i know this is my weakest lift and as it has caused me a lot of injury problems in the past this one will be built up from 60kg i just need to decide what sort of rep range im going to use for it.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 02/07/2014*

*
*

*
REST & RECOVERY*

Loads of foam rolling and stretching tonight then loads of shoulder / Bicep rehab.

Tomorrows the big one i will hopefully be able to do some benching obviously nothing to heavy mainly just testing to see how well my shoulder holds up.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 03/07/2014*

*
*

*
CHEST *

*
*

*
BENCH PRESS*

20kg X 10

30kg X 10

40kg X 10

50kg X 5

60kg X 5

70kg X 1

80kg X 1

90kg X 1

100kg X 1

110kg X 1

120kg X 1

130kg X 1

130kg X 1





















This was the session i was dreading but i think considering my shoulder/bicep injury, i dont think it was to bad considering but im seriously lacking that power.

Now i know were this lift is at i know were to build from.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice pressing


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Northern Lass said:


> Nice pressing


Thank you its a long way from were it was at the end of last year but ill get it back there


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Thank you its a long way from were it was at the end of last year but ill get it back there


You'll get back there, no worries about that


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Northern Lass said:


> You'll get back there, no worries about that


yeah no doubt about that just starting all over again is a bit tedious but goals are set now


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 04/07/2014*

*
*

*
REST & RECOVERY*

My shoulder feels a little tight today after benching yesterday but nothing serious more just general stiffness after not doing it for so long so decided to play it safe and do some stretching and flexibility stuff and then my shoulder/bicep rehab.

Thats the first week completed and overall im happy with what iv managed and how well my shoulder/bicep held up hopefully i can start building from here and get a good run of training going.

Iv got physio again next week so hoping to make more progress there.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 07/07/2014*

*
*

*
SHOULDERS*

*
*

*
STRICT PRESS*

20kg X 10

40kg X 10

60kg X 6

60kg X 6

60kg X 6

60kg X 6

60kg X 6

60kg X 6

*CGBP (EVERY REP PAUSED)*

70kg X 6

70kg X 6

70kg X 6

70kg X 6

70kg X 6

70kg X 6

*DUMBELL SIDE RAISES (WEIGHT EACH HAND)*

10kg X 10

10kg X 10

*BENT OVER SIDE RAISES (WEIGHT EACH HAND)*

10kg X 10

10kg X 10

The 6X6 is going to be my rep range on my main lifts now i wont be testing my 1RM again this year.

Overall the session felt good the reps were a slight grinder on the later sets but still managed to complete them all.

Feels good shaking off the rust and slowly getting back into it hopefully by the end of the year ill be back up in weight and hopefully thats the same for my lifts aswell.

Physio again tomorrow so fingers crossed theres more improvements there also.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 08/07/2014*

*
*

*
PHYSIO*

Physio session went really well all the rehab stuff seems to be paying off got a lot more movement in my arm and shoulder now, still got a little bit of pain but its not as bad and isolated to the front of my shoulder and the top of my bicep.

Got my shoulder taped up again as it worked so well last time and booked back in on the 18th.

Squats later on today which i have to say im dreading lol.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Squatting is not happening now thanks to a massive down pour so going to work on my flexibility and shoulder rehab instead.

Fingers crossed the weather clears up tomorrow and i can get squatting done.

Hopefully getting the necessary pieces this weekend to help my father in law build a lean to on the side of his house then we will be able to train all year round with no problems.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 09/07/2014*

*
*

*
LEGS *

*
*

*
SQUATS*

80kg X 6 *(**Up 20kg from last week**)*

80kg X 6

80kg X 6

80kg X 6

80kg X 6

80kg X 6

These felt a lot better these week but my legs are like jelly now lol.

Finished my squatting and then worked on mobility then shoulder rehab


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 10/07/2014*

*
*

*
CHEST *

*
*

*
BENCH PRESS*

20kg X 20

40kg X 10

60kg X 10

100kg X 6

100kg X 6

100kg X 6

100kg X 6

100kg X 6

100kg X 6

*INCLINE BENCH PRESS*

60kg X 8

60kg X 8

60kg X 8

60kg X 8

40kg X 15

40kg X 15

Very pleased with how tonight went only got a slight niggle in my shoulder and bicep near the end of the session.

Tomorrow hopefully going to do some speed reps on the deadlift.

Finished off with some flexibility work then shoulder and bicep rehab.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice pressing!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Northern Lass said:


> Nice pressing!


Thank you it feels great being able to bench again with little to no pain


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Stephen9069 said:


> Thank you it feels great being able to bench again with little to no pain


Awesome work! Im following your routine as doing a similar one myself now 6x6 on all big lifts


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Awesome work! Im following your routine as doing a similar one myself now 6x6 on all big lifts


How long have you been running it mate and how are you finding it ?

Iv literally just started it so it's a bit early to see any results but from this week iv enjoyed it.


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

I'll be following this.. All the best mate!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Stephen9069 said:


> How long have you been running it mate and how are you finding it ?
> 
> Iv literally just started it so it's a bit early to see any results but from this week iv enjoyed it.


Been doing it for around 4 weeks pal, eod tho don't train ed as its too much for my body..

Last night was shoulders so I just did

warm up

DB press

15kg X 30

20kg X 15

30kg X 8

35kg X 6

35kg X 6

OHP

60kg X 10

80kg X 6

90kg X 6

90kg X 6

90kg X 6

Had to leave it there as rotator was flaring up

Shrugs

110kg X 30

160kg X 15

180kg X 10

200kg X 6

200kg X 6

CGB

110kg X 6

110kg X 6

110kg X 6

110kg X 6

60kg X 15

Tricep extensions Heavy 3 X 10 25kgs

Liking the work and strength is going up bit by bit


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

That's some strong work mate have you got a journal up and running ?


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Stephen9069 said:


> That's some strong work mate have you got a journal up and running ?


Na it would just be full of food and badly updated progress!

Might do it one day tho, be good to look back over the months.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

jimmy26 said:


> I'll be following this.. All the best mate!


Cheers mate


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 11/07/2014*

*
*

*
REST & RECOVERY *

Feeling a little bit sore tonight so opted to do shoulder and bicep rehab instead and work some flexibility.

I will deadlift tomorrow


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

Seriously dude some impressive weights there  I love reading strongman journals. I've seen Eddie hall train and that guy is crazy strong !!

Good luck dude


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Marcus2014 said:


> Seriously dude some impressive weights there  I love reading strongman journals. I've seen Eddie hall train and that guy is crazy strong !!
> 
> Good luck dude


Cheers mate much appreciated.

Eddie is a monster and if i could be half as strong as him id be happy lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

From tonights session:

*TUESDAY - 15/07/2014*

*
*

*
STRICT PRESS*

20kg X 10

40kg X 10

70kg X 3

70kg X 3

70kg X 3

70kg X 3

70kg X 3

70kg X 3






*CLOSE GRIP BENCH PRESS*

80kg X 6

80kg X 6

80kg X 6

80kg X 6

80kg X 6

80kg X 6

*SEATED DUMBELL PRESS *

15kg X 15

15kg X 15

*SHRUGS*

60kg X 15

60kg X 15

Shoulder and bicep held up well.

Im still taking it easy on volume for now i dont want to push my luck.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 16/07/2014*

*
*

*
LEGS*

*
*

*
SQUATS*

20kg X 10

60kg X 6

100kg X 3 *(**Up 20kg from last week**)*

100kg X 3

100kg X 3

100kg X 3

100kg X 3

100kg X 3






Thats all i had time for tonight got the kids school play to go to.

Weights werent nothing special but it has been a very long time since iv gone this heavy.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 17/07/2014*

*
*

*
CHEST*

*
*

*
BENCH PRESS*

40kg X 10

60kg X 10

80kg X 3

110kg X 3 (Paused)

110kg X 3 (Paused)

110kg X 3 (Paused)

110kg X 3 (Paused)

110kg X 3 (Paused)

110kg X 3 (Paused)

60kg X 25 (Partial reps)

Shoulder and bicep was a little tight especially on the later sets.

Finished my session then done shoulder and bicep rehab and some agile 8.

Hopefully in the next couple of weeks i can start to add more exercises in but this is all dependent on my injury.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 21/07/2014*

*
*

*
CHEST *

*
*

*
BENCH PRESS*

20kg X 20

60kg X 10

80kg X 5

102.5kg X 6

102.5kg X 6

102.5kg X 6

102.5kg X 6

102.5kg X 6

102.5kg X 6

92.5kg X 10

82.5kg X 15

*INCLINE BENCH PRESS*

60kg X 10

65kg X 8

70kg X 6

75kg X 4

80kg X 2

*DECLINE BENCH PRESS*

60kg X 10

65kg X 8

70kg X 6

75kg X 4

80kg X 2

*DUMBELL FLYES *

15kg X 15

15kg X 15

15kg X 15

That is the first time iv ever done decline bench press and i know im good for more but im just trying to nail the technique down as there was a few wobbly reps lol.

Ordered one of these bad boys last night lol:

http://www.h3clothing.com/product/big-bearded-barbell-liftin-badass-t-shirt


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 22/07/2014*

*
*

*
LEGS*

*
*

*
SQUATS*

20kg X 10

60kg X 3

80kg X 3

110kg X 6

110kg X 6

110kg X 6

110kg X 6

110kg X 6

110kg X 6

*SLDL*

60kg X 10

80kg X 8

100kg X 6

120kg X 4

*STANDING CALF RAISES*

60kg X 25 super set with BW calf raises X 15

60kg X 25 super set with BW calf raises X 15

60kg X 25 super set with BW calf raises X 15

My legs are like jelly now, i found it a bit difficult on the squatting my bicep and shoulder were really tight from benching yesterday.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 23/07/2014*

*
*

*
REST & RECOVERY*

My bicep and shoulder is feeling a bit tender from last nights squatting so decided to just focus on my rehab and do some agile 8.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Subbed to this matey. Looks good. Like the routines


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 25/07/2014*

Cant believe it woke up this morning and my right knee has swollen looks like a lot of fluid in there the day job has been hectic the last couple days and seems to have taken its toll, it didnt help that i had to work again today and tomorrow.

Hopefully alot of the swelling will go by next week so i can crack on with training


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 29/07/2014*

*
*

*
REST & RECOVERY*

First day back at work so all im doing tonight is resting and icing my knee.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 31/07/2014*

Still not got back to training after a days work my knee is really painful so all i can do is ice it and keep it elevated.

Hopefully wont be to much longer for the healing process i want to get back to training its no good starting and stopping all the time i cant gain any momentum.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Was looking back through some of my old journals and came across my old comp videos so thought id share them on here for everyone:

First Comp:

*MUSCLEINC STRONGMAN SUMMER SLAM - 22/09/2012*

*EVENT 1:*






*EVENT 2:*






*EVENT 3:*






*EVENT 4:*






*EVENT 5:*











FINAL POSITION: 5TH


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*2ND COMP:*

*ROYAL COUNTIES FESTIVAL OF STRENGTH - 27/04/2013*

*EVENT 1:*






*EVENT 2:*






*EVENT 3:*






*EVENT 4:*






*EVENT 5:*






OVERALL POSITION: 1ST


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*3RD COMP:*

*KENT'S STRONGEST MAN - 07/07/2013*

*EVENT 1:*






*EVENT 2:*






*EVENT 3:*






*EVENT 4:*






*EVENT 5:*






OVERALL POSITION: 5TH


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 04/08/2014*

*
*

*
REST & RECOVERY*

Still suffering with a lot of pain in my knee especially first thing in the morning and last thing in the evening. The swelling has reduced a little but still a lot bigger than my left.

Im hoping that i will start some form of training next week but will be light weight stuff, going to use the rest of this year just to shift some fat and get into a bit of a healthier state this will hopefully reduce the stress on my knee.

Training has taken a big knock this year with injuries and im a long way from were i was last year so like iv said just going to use the rest of this year to get healthy with Christmas time being my busiest time i wont be getting much training done from mid November to January. Then hopefully ill be in a much better position to get back to strongman.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 11/08/2014*

*
*

*
INJURY UPDATE*

Knee is still slightly swollen and i still cant put direct pressure onto it yet, i was meant to start some training today but the weather changed that plan.

On a plus note my bicep and shoulder seemed to have made a full recovery but i wont know for sure until i start training again.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Great vids mate.

Strongman really does beat the body up though.

Maybe you should stand on stage in your pants covered in brown paint instead ,, lmfao


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 19/08/2014*

*INJURY UPDATE *

My knee is slowly getting there still a bit of swelling there and every once in a while when i forget to put a knee pad on at work and i go to kneel down the pain is still to much any direct pressure is still a no no.

On a plus note my lass entered us into a comp to win a 10 grand wedding and she got a phone call today to say we had made it in to the last 15  .


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Tassotti said:


> Great vids mate.
> 
> Strongman really does beat the body up though.
> 
> Maybe you should stand on stage in your pants covered in brown paint instead ,, lmfao


lmao never going to happen mate i will be back to strongman in 2015 and the UK's is my goal.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 22/08/2014*

*
*

*
INJURY UPDATE*

Started planning my training sessions now sorting a routine/diet/stretching for my return to training my knee is feeling better, its still got a bit of swelling there but almost back to normal size but will find out for sure on my first squat session.

Managed to acquire another 180kg in plates so got 320kg in total now more than enough for starting back out.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*SUNDAY - 31/08/2014*

*
*

*
INJURY UPDATE*

Finally able to put some pressure on my knee which is good and its almost back to normal size.

Decided that im going to go down to my local gym tomorrow and start training again.

Got a plan in place from now until January its all about getting to a reasonable level of fitness and hammering form, hopefully ill be able to add a bit of lost muscle mass and hopefully have a solid foundation in place for January.

Im determined to make 2015 a lot better than this year and get back on track with my goals.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 01/09/2014*

*
*

*
CHEST*

*
*

*
BENCH PRESS*

40kg X 10

50kg X 10

60kg X 5

70kg X 3

80kg X 3

90kg X 1

100kg X 1

110kg X 1

120kg X 1

130kg X 1

140kg X 1

***This was my absolute limit i had to really fight for this***

*INCLINE BENCH PRESS*

60kg X 5

60kg X 5

60kg X 5

60kg X 5

60kg X 5

*PEC DECK *

5 Plates X 20

5 Plates X 20

I really wanted to test my max today to see were its at. Im happy with what i managed and will go back to my original plan.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 02/09/2014*

*
*

*
REST & RECOVERY *

lol all i can say is ouch  doms have hit nice and hard today lol.

Loads of foam rolling tonight and some agile 8.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> *TUESDAY - 02/09/2014*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


You can't beat a bit of foam rolling


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Northern Lass said:


> You can't beat a bit of foam rolling


lol im sure this was invented by a bitter woman somewhere i hate foam rolling :laugh:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 08/09/2014*

*
*

*
CHEST*

*
*

*
BENCH PRESS*

40kg X 12

50kg X 12

60kg X 10

65kg X 10

70kg X 8

75kg X 8

*INCLINE BENCH PRESS*

40kg X 12

45kg X 12

50kg X 10

55kg X 10

60kg X 8

65kg X 8

*DUMBELL PRESS (WEIGHT EACH HAND)*

25kg X 8

25kg X 8

25kg X 8

25kg X 8

*DUMBELL FLYES (WEIGHT EACH HAND)*

15kg X 15

15kg X 15

15kg X 15

Back on track with my plan this week nothing heavy just loads of reps to build up a solid foundation for the beginning of January.

Felt a slight niggle in my shoulder on the dumbells so loads of shoulder rehab/prehab.

Going to eat then do the agile 8.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 09/09/2014*

*LEGS*

*SQUATS*

40kg X 20

50kg X 20

60kg X 20

*FRONT SQUATS*

50kg X 10

55kg X 10

60kg X 10

*CALF RAISES super set with BW CALF RAISES*

60kg X 20 super set BW X 20

60kg X 20 super set BW X 20

60kg X 20 super set BW X 20

Sweet jesus my legs are like jelly :scared: :scared: lol but i will slowly increase the weight each week and really nail my technique down im determined to sort this weakness out and build some massive tree trunks along the way lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 10/09/2014*

*
*

*
SHOULDERS*

*
*

*
STRICT PRESS*

40kg X 12

45kg X 12

50kg X 10

55kg X 10

60kg X 8

65kg X 8

*SEATED DUMBELL PRESS (NEUTRAL GRIP)*

20kg X 8

20kg X 8

20kg X 8

20kg X 8

*UPRIGHT ROWS (SNATCH GRIP)*

40kg X 8

40kg X 8

40kg X 8

40kg X 8

*BENT OVER LAT RAISES*

15kg X 8

15kg X 8

15kg X 8

15kg X 8

My legs are in bits today going up and down stairs was emotional especially as the day went on lol.

Not to bad a session i dont think my shoulders were feeling it at the end.

Got deadlifting tomorrow so that will be interesting i havent done it for so long it might be a bit of a shock to the system.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 11/09/2014*

*
*

*
REST & RECOVERY*

My legs are absolutely hanging today so i decided to hit the foam roller and do some stretching instead, hopefully i will be able to loosen up for tomorrow to attempt deadlifting.

I cant remember the last time i done any deadlifting so its going to be interesting lol.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 12/09/2014*

Didnt have time to do anything tonight finished work late and then had to go food shopping.

Decided that im going to do some bicep rehab stuff, i felt a slight niggle earlier so playing it safe and keeping on top of it.

The first session of next week will be deadlifting.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 16/09/2014*

*
*

*
BACK *

*
*

*
DEADLIFT*

60kg X 10

80kg X 5

100kg X 1

120kg X 1

140kg X 1

160kg X 1

180kg X 1

200kg X 1

220kg X 1

230kg X *FAIL*

*BENT OVER ROWS*

60kg X 8

60kg X 8

60kg X 8

60kg X 8

This is only the 2nd time this year iv done any deadlifting so not sure if i should be happy or disappointed with what i managed to pull.

Now that i know were its at its time to get back to the repping again i now know more or less were all my lifts are at now.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

All looks good to me Stephen ! Keep up the hard work !!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 19/09/2014*

Decided im done with the high reps there great for feeling that pump but its just so damn boring so from Monday im getting back to heavy(ish) lifting again obviously i wont rush it and will take my time getting there.

Now that i know were all my lifts are at i know were to begin.

Cheers @Northern Lass


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 22/09/2014*

*
*

*
CHEST & BACK *

*
*

*
BENCH PRESS*

50kg X 10

70kg X 5

100kg X 5

100kg X 5

100kg X 5

100kg X 5

100kg X 5

100kg X 5

100kg X 5

100kg X 5

100kg X 5

100kg X 5

*---Super Set with---*

*DUMBELL ROWS (WEIGHT EACH HAND)*

45kg X 5

45kg X 5

45kg X 5

45kg X 5

45kg X 5

45kg X 5

45kg X 5

45kg X 5

45kg X 5

45kg X 5

*INCLINE BENCH PRESS*

70kg X 6

70kg X 6

70kg X 6

70kg X 6

70kg X 6

70kg X 6

*---Super set with---*

*INVERTED ROWS (BW = 19ST 6LBS) - (FEET ELEVATED)*

BW X 6

BW X 6

BW X 6

BW X 6

BW X 6

BW X 6

Wasnt to bad tonight hit the reps i wanted and will hopefully increase slightly next week.

Benching wont be a big priority for the time being so the reps are going to be slightly higher than overhead and deadlifting.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> *MONDAY - 22/09/2014*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Nice workout that is some volume there


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Northern Lass said:


> Nice workout that is some volume there


lol cheers making sure i get the work done got my determination back now


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 23/09/2014*

*
*

*
LEGS*

*
*

*
SQUATS*

20kg X 10

50kg X 5

90kg X 6

95kg X 6

100kg X 6

105kg X 6

110kg X 6

115kg X 6

*SLDL*

100kg X 6

110kg X 6

120kg X 6

130kg X 6

140kg X 6

150kg X 6

My technique is still a bit off and feels a bit rusty but im sure that will come back in time and after a bit of flexibility work.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> *TUESDAY - 23/09/2014*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Nice workout looking strong on the SLDL


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Northern Lass said:


> Nice workout looking strong on the SLDL


Cheers mate feeling sore today


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Cheers mate feeling sore today


I bet with that volume lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 24/09/2014*

*
*

*
SHOULDERS*

*
*

*
STRICT PRESS*

20kg X 10

40kg X 5

50kg X 5

62.5kg X 3

62.5kg X 3

62.5kg X 3

62.5kg X 3

62.5kg X 3

62.5kg X 3

62.5kg X 3

62.5kg X 3

62.5kg X 3

?62.5kg X 3

*STANDING DUMBELL STRICT PRESS (WEIGHT EACH HAND) - (NEUTRAL GRIP)*

25kg X 5

25kg X 5

25kg X 5

25kg X 5

25kg X 5

25kg X 5

25kg X 5

25kg X 5

25kg X 5

?25kg X 5

Fatigue in my chest and back played a big part today struggled in the early sets to get warmed up but once i did the weight was moving nice and fast.

My shoulder and bicep held up really well today didnt have any twinges and wasnt at all tight which was good so hopefully i can start building up from there.

Heres a video of my partner testing out her squat after not doing any sort of lifting in over a year and a half.






And heres a video of the next WSM


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 26/09/2014*

*
*

*
BACK *

*
*

*
DEADLIFT*

60kg X 10

120kg X 5

180kg X 3

180kg X 3

180kg X 3

180kg X 3

180kg X 3

180kg X 3

140kg X 8

That was it for tonight i didnt really have much time the last couple sets were slight grinders but managed to complete them.

I will keep the rep and set range the same and slowly build from here adding weight each week.

Fatigue has kicked in but iv got front squats tomorrow.

Going to switch overhead back to Mondays so im at my freshest to work my overhead.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*SATURDAY - 27/09/2014*

*
*

*
LEGS *

*
*

*
FRONT SQUATS*

20kg X 10

40kg X 5

70kg X 6

70kg X 6

70kg X 6

70kg X 6

70kg X 6

70kg X 6

Not to bad they all felt nice and fast, hopefully by christmas ill be doing over 100kg comfortably.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice session was that squats ?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Northern Lass said:


> Nice session was that squats ?


Fridays session ?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Not been able to train for the last two days thanks to my gorgeous fiance buying some massive wardrobes that iv just spent the last two nights putting together but all done now and will get back to training tomorrow which i cant wait for lol.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 01/10/2014*

*
*

*
LOG PRESS*

40kg X 10

45kg X 5

50kg X 5

55kg X 5

60kg X 3

65kg X 3

70kg X 1

75kg X 1

80kg X 1

85kg X 1

90kg X *FAIL*











*BODY WEIGHT DIPS (BW = 19ST 11LBS)*

BW X 5

BW X 5

BW X 5

BW X 5

BW X 5

Didnt have much time tonight so thought i test out my shoulder and bicep on some log clean and press. Im very happy with were its at my technique is a little rusty and my pressing strength aint at its best but i know by christmas ill be pressing over 100kg.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 03/10/2014*

No training tonight had a very long day and had to go food shopping so didnt have much time.

Its been a quiet week for training but i will get a session in tomorrow so looking forward to that will either be deadlifting or squatting.

Found out today that we didnt win the 10 grand wedding  my lass was a bit ****ed off to say the least so shes going to join me in a training session tomorrow i think.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 22/10/2014*

Not had much time to train lately and had a slight flair up of my bad knee, the cold weather stiffens it up which can make it a bit tender to kneel on when fitting a carpet so been resting it and using a neoprene sleeve to stop it becoming a problem.

On the subject of my bad knee i was doing a job today were there was other contractors on site, one of the lads there came up to me and revealed he was the one that pulled me out of the car wreck 2 years ago, id hit my head so hard i couldn't remember him. Crazy small world we live in but was nice to actually thank him.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MONDAY - 17/11/2014

SHOULDERS

STRICT PRESS (RUSSIAN MASTERS - PHASE 1 - WORKOUT 1)

35Kg X 5

40Kg X 5

50Kg X 3

57.5kg X 2

65Kg X 2

65Kg X 2

65Kg X 2

65Kg X 2

65Kg X 2

65Kg X 2

**First rep on every set was from the floor**

**Weight calculated on 80kg**

ONE ARM STRICT DUMBELL PRESS

25Kg X Left 3, Right 3

25Kg X Left 3, Right 3

25Kg X Left 3, Right 3

25Kg X Left 3, Right 3

SEATED DUMBELL PRESS (WEIGHT EACH HAND)

22.5kg x 8

22.5kg x 8

22.5kg x 8

DUMBELL SIDE RAISES

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

10Kg x 8

FACE PULLS

10 plates x 8

10 plates x 8

10 plates x 8

While the weather is bad iv decided to get back into the gym, hopefully after christmas the lean to will be built.

Nothing special just my first session back going to run Russian Masters for overhead press.

I wont be doing heavy benching for the forseable future on chest day ill be doing bench and upper back together but the rest of the week will be based on strength training.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

TUESDAY - 18/11/2014

CHEST

BENCH PRESS

60kg x 8

60Kg x 8

70Kg x 8

80Kg x 5

90Kg x 5

100Kg x 5

60Kg x 15

INCLINE BENCH PRESS

60kg x 8

60Kg x 8

60Kg x 8

60Kg x 8

CHEST PRESS

10 plates x 12

10 plates x 12

10 plates x 12

10 plates x 12

INCLINE CHEST PRESS

8 plates x 12

8 plates x 12

8 plates x 12

8 plates x 12

Was going to do some upper back but didnt have the energy had a busy day at work.

Wasnt pushing it today especially on the free weights my bicep felt a little tight and tender so switched to the machines to get some extra reps in.

Rest day tomorrow then finish the week with some legs and back.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

WEDNESDAY - 19/11/2014

UPPER BACK

WIDE GRIP BTN PULLDOWNS

11 plates x 15

12 plates x 12

13 plates x 10

14 plates x 8

15 plates x 8

WIDE GRIP BENT OVER ROWS (SMITH MACHINE)

60kg x 12 (plate weight)

70kg x 10 (plate weight)

80kg x 8 (plate weight)

90kg x 8 (plate weight)

SEATED ROWS (PLATE LOADABLE MACHINE)

50kg x 12 (plate weight)

60kg x 12 (plate weight)

70kg x 10 (plate weight)

80kg x 10 (plate weight)

CLOSE GRIP PULL DOWNS

8 plates x 12

9 plates x 10

10 plates x 8

11 plates x 8

Nothing but reps reps and more reps for the time being


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MONDAY - 24/11/14

No training tonight doing loads of foam rolling and working my flexibility in my legs and hips.

Hopefully will be doing chest tomorrow.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

TUESDAY - 25/11/2014

CHEST

INCLINE BENCH PRESS

20kg x 30

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

70kg x 10

72.5kg x 10

75 x 8

77.5kg x 8

80kg x 6

82.5kg x 6

INCLINE CABLE FLYES

2 plates x 30

3 plates x 12

4 plates x 12

5 plates x 10

5 plates x 10

FLAT DUMBELL PRESS (Weight each hand)

10kg x 30

20kg x 15

24kg x 15

24kg x 12

24kg x 12

CABLE FLYES

2 plates x 30

5 plates x 15

6 plates x 15

7 plates x 12

8 plates x 12

BODY WEIGHT DIPS (BW = 19st 6lbs)

BW x 3 (failure)

BW x 3 (failure)

By the time i got to the dips my chest was fried.

The incline press will be the main lift for the time being.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

WEDNESDAY - 26/11/2014

BACK

WIDE GRIP PULL DOWN

5 plates x 30

9 plates x 6

10 plates x 6

11 plates x 6

12 plates x 6

MEDIUM GRIP PULL DOWN

5 plates x 30

8 plates x 6

9 plates x 6

10 plates x 6

11 plates x 6

CLOSE GRIP PULL DOWN

5 plates x 30

10 plates x 6

11 plates x 6

12 plates x 6

13 plates x 6

WIDE GRIP BENT OVER ROWS

30kg x 30

50kg x 12

60kg x 10

70kg x 8

80kg x 8

SEATED ROWS

30kg x 30 (Plate weight)

60kg x 12 (Plate weight)

70kg x 10 (Plate weight)

80kg x 8 (Plate weight)

90kg x 8 (Plate weight)


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

THURSDAY - 27/11/2014

SHOULDERS

SEATED MILITARY PRESS

20kg x 20

50kg x 6

55kg x 6

55kg x 6

60kg x 6

60kg x 6

65kg x 6

SEATED DUMBELL PRESS (Weight Each Hand)

16kg x 12

18kg x 10

20kg x 8

22kg x 8

UPRIGHT ROWS

10 plates x 12

11 plates x 10

12 plates x 8

13 plates x 8

FACE PULLS

8 plates x 12

9 plates x 10

10 plates x 8

11 plates x 8

SHRUGS

90kg x 12

100kg x 10

110kg x 8

120kg x 8

----------SUPER SET WITH----------

DUMBELL SIDE RAISES

10kg x 12

12kg x 10

14kg x 8

16kg x 8


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Big graft mate


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mr Beefy said:


> Big graft mate


Cheesrs mate


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MONDAY - 08/12/2014

CHEST

INCLINE BENCH PRESS

35kg X 20

55kg X 12

60kg X 12

65kg X 10

70kg X 10

75kg X 8

80kg X 8

-----Super set with-----

INCLINE DUMBELL FLYES (Weight Each Hand)

10kg X 12

10kg X 12

10kg X 12

10kg X 12

10kg X 12

10kg X 12

BENCH PRESS

40kg X 20

60kg X 5

65kg X 3

70kg X 3

75kg X 1

80kg X 1

85kg X 1

90kg X 1

95kg X 1

100kg X 1

105kg X 1

110kg X 1

115kg X 1

120kg X 1

125kg X 1

130kg X 1

I just couldnt resist testing my benching lol it all felt quite comfortable i think my max could be about 140kg i had to stop at 130kg as i didnt have a spotter.

I struggled today i dont feel like i have any real direction with my training at the minute so i need to sort something out.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

just seen your down for Hertfordshires comp , im tempted


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> just seen your down for Hertfordshires comp , im tempted


Yeah it will hopefully give me the kick up the ass that i need to get back into training lol and its a relatively light for Opens i think.

Get yourself down for it mate could be a comeback for both of us lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> Yeah it will hopefully give me the kick up the ass that i need to get back into training lol and its a relatively light for Opens i think.
> 
> Get yourself down for it mate could be a comeback for both of us lol


i am very tempted mate


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> i am very tempted mate


Lol you try to leave strongman and it just pulls you back and you have 6 months to prep.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> Lol you try to leave strongman and it just pulls you back and you have 6 months to prep.


yeah i started prep last night log pressing :lol:

we`ll see , i really want to but back is the deciding factor , i`ll manage 2x 250 pulls by then but yoke and log will be easy .


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> yeah i started prep last night log pressing :lol:
> 
> we`ll see , i really want to but back is the deciding factor , i`ll manage 2x 250 pulls by then but yoke and log will be easy .


lol i dont mind the deadlift its the log im concerned about and the 2 surprise events i want to know lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> lol i dont mind the deadlift its the log im concerned about and the 2 surprise events i want to know lol


going by pauls comments a back lift like in uk`s couple years ago might be one , i like how he`s keeping it a secret tbh

logs only 110kg so its easy should knock 10-12 out in 6 months , not sure my back will match yours on the deads though :lol:

not been this excited in a long while so i might just enter it


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

its the cleaning motion it kills my bicep and shoulder

You sound like you've made up your mind mate






:thumb:


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Back lift may prove to be no good for spectaators....... maybe a wheelbarrow load head to head with a 20m sprint back

what ever the last 2 events are im sure they will be good

as i was saying i want the opens to be a challenge for those moving up to it, but still interesting enough for the more experianced guys


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

NSGym said:


> Back lift may prove to be no good for spectaators....... maybe a wheelbarrow load head to head with a 20m sprint back
> 
> what ever the last 2 events are im sure they will be good
> 
> as i was saying i want the opens to be a challenge for those moving up to it, but still interesting enough for the more experianced guys


I agree mate and im definitely looking forward to these 2 mystery events lol


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

if things go to plan it could be wheel barrow load (hopefully with 4 safes)..... and car carry (we just need to make sure the car we use is light for ladies and then add plates at all 4 wheels to keep it balance for all groups


----------

